# Linseed oil on porch floor?



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Guys I need a painters advice.....last year I put a tongue and groove fir floor on a porch for a customer. A very good customer, who doesn't mind spending good money for a good job. He had been told by someone else not to seal it up right away, but to let it dry out completely before anything was applied (it's kiln dried, but what do I know). He was over to the house looking at some furniture that I had built the other night and asked what I was using as a finish on that. I use linseed oil on most of the stuff that I build for myself, so he says......how about oil on the porch floor. Painting ain't my forte', and try real hard not to steal you guys' work, but like I said a REAL GOOD customer. Any opinions or experiance?
Thanks in advance


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't use raw linseed oil unless you want the porch to turn black. It will be a haven for mold growth and it won't take long for that to happen. Look for a high quality, oil based, semi-trans stain. (Outdoor products are actually tinted sealers, not stains). A good product for your application is Sikkens SRD. It has a decent amount of mildewcide in it.

You don't need to let KD lumber age. You should clean and pH balance the wood before you stain it though to remove any mold spores or contaminants that may have settled into the wood during construction. You won't need a pressure washer just a good sodium percarbonate based cleaner and something with oxalic acid to follow that (2 steps). Don't use anything with bleach (sodium hypochlorite) on the label. This includes just about everything you would buy at Cheapo or bLowes. Some hardware stores carry Deck Brite made by Wolman's.

Let it dry to 12%-15% moisture and apply the SRD. They have an oak color, I forget what they call it exactly, Honey Oak or something, that looks gorgeous on fir.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I just did one last week same thing T&G fir used Sikkens SRD Dark Oak is the color.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks great Mak. The color I was thinking of is a bit lighter but that's sharp. I was assuming PA's project was open. How was it working with the SRD in an enclosed area?

Here is an old deck I had with the SRD on it.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

it was not bad, lots of airflow. The Dark Oak is new maybe you'd hadn't seen it yet. Just came out. I would like to see it on cedar as fir is yellow to begin with.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Is the stain you used an exterior stain? If it is you might get complaints about the fumes that come from being in an enclosed porch. I never used the product you used, but it may be a problem. I pray not though.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

MakDeco said:


> it was not bad, lots of airflow. The Dark Oak is new maybe you'd hadn't seen it yet. Just came out. I would like to see it on cedar as fir is yellow to begin with.


 
Looks good MAK, kind of red though.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah I think maybe with fir being yellow, not sure I am curious to see how it looks with cedar.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks nice... good advice...


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

4thGeneration said:


> Is the stain you used an exterior stain? If it is you might get complaints about the fumes that come from being in an enclosed porch. I never used the product you used, but it may be a problem. I pray not though.


the fumes where gone when dry... its a three season room always open (screens) won't use in the winter. I didn't think an interior stain with poly would of held up?? I didn't even consider that..

I posted weeks ago that I was doing this type of floor and got a few response but ended going with what I had use in the past. Most others said similar product to SRD.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

If there is even a chance of the floor getting wet you made the right decision. A floor with urethane would hold up for a bit but when it went it would be ugly.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Mak,

Did you paint the walls as well? That looks really amazing with the stark white contrast. :thumbsup:


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

yes it will get wet, as it has rained once since I did it and around the edges if the rain is coming at the right direction its wet in there.

Also I did paint the walls and ceiling with Cabot ProVt. The color is actually BM's HC-95, BTW at the time of the pic the bottom board (white) was not complete as I was making sure the floor was dry before i cut that in.


----------

